# Polovetsian Dances from Prince Igor



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Atlanta Symphony Orchestra / Robert Shaw
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite; Borodin: Overture and Polovetsian Dances from Prince Igor*


----------

